# Lets see thoose bow!!



## Rhood22 (Aug 28, 2009)

This is my bow, lets see all your bows.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

please check out these threads: 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=960610

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=943673

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=907066

those three are the ones we've had since mid May, the third one being the only one that you could say took off. as per the ArcheryTalk rules, please do a search to see if what you're inquiring is already posted or not. in this case there are likely a few dozen threads like this scattered all over AT. this is to help minimize the number of repeat threads.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I think that it would be a good idea to have a sticky here about not starting any more bow threads. All we need is two one for hunting bows and one for target bows. Even better a sticky for bow pics.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Couldn't even show them all, much less keep up with these threads that pop up eveyr two days.


----------



## Rhood22 (Aug 28, 2009)

sorry did not relize there was two threads already till after i posted.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Rhood22 said:


> sorry did not relize there was two threads already till after i posted.


It's okay. Most of us do that when we start (you can't expect beginners to go back and read all the old posts, right?).


----------



## dhvac (Aug 14, 2009)

kegan said:


> It's okay. Most of us do that when we start (you can't expect beginners to go back and read all the old posts, right?).


thats funny when I joined they said I had to read all the old posts before I could be a member that was 4 years ago I finally joined last week


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

*here ya go*


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Mine's on the other thread and on my profile album.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

dhvac said:


> thats funny when I joined they said I had to read all the old posts before I could be a member that was 4 years ago I finally joined last week


Who told you that:lol:!?!?


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

sawtoothscream said:


>


NICE!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

Here's mine...specs are in my signature...


----------

